# Fimo mouth piece



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

I am just getting started. So it's kind of a build along.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Deciding the shape as I go.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking for a good mold.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Interesting! I can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking good! Do you think the pipe will slide out easily after it is set?


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

After removing the funnel I realize removing the the pipe is going to be problematic. I should have coated or covered it so it would be easier to remove. A longer piece would have been nice as well. Fimo needs to be baked at 230°. After a search, pvc starts to decompose at 140°. So I can't leave it in.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Good one Beanflip. Hope you can get the pipe out without hurting your work.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Copper. That would have been better.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, we are learning together.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep, your findings are helping us.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Any suggestions for a lubricant? Heat resistant? Baby powder? vegetable oil?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I would think that some sort of non-stick cooking spray would help. Maybe PAM?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

when I made rocket motor nozzles I used WD-40 to separate the wooden mold from the cement. You could try that.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Lets do it.


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

My fimo is a little old. So I am warming it in a little water. Before I start over.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

I am becoming less and less interested in how this looks. And, It seems that separate from the pipe, It's not going to hold its internal shape before it hardens in the oven.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

At this point I am aborting the mission. If my tube were copper, I would shape it to a temporary tube and and bake it with the tube inside.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Bummer it didn't work out! Thanks though for going to the effort, it sure looked good at first. Actually, that first pic

you posted I thought why would this guy be shoving an orange over a piece of pvc?


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

I might as well bake it and see what happens.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Bummer it didn't work out! Thanks though for going to the effort, it sure looked good at first. Actually, that first pic
> 
> you posted I thought why would this guy be shoving an orange over a piece of pvc?


You made me laugh!


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

While the Fimo is in the oven. A Coke bottle top actually seems really good.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

One option is to use a PVC pipe that is longer, cut it half long ways before using it as a mold.

Prior to oven baking use a heat gun to make it easier to deform the PVC and pull out. It will also be a good starting process curing your orange 

LGD


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Is it possible to drill it out to the diameter you want?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

OK, try this: take your pipe and wrap paper around it about 1 and 1/4 turns. Then when you are done molding slide the pipe out. Would that work?


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Carbon said:


> OK, try this: take your pipe and wrap paper around it about 1 and 1/4 turns. Then when you are done molding slide the pipe out. Would that work?


or maybe wax paper cooking sheets?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

That too


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

You guys are great. I did bake it. It did go on the pipe. It's not bad. I think I can sand and shape it more. It's really only limited by the person forming it.  Test video coming up!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad it worked!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

This is great. I like the idea of a fimo mouthpiece. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

The idea of the mouth piece being formed to fit ones own facial bone structure seems good.


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

Excellent step by step process with terrific (well lighted and focused) pictures along the way! Thanks!


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Beanflip, I really liked the way this looked at first with a bit of a hand grip and large opening to cushion against your face. If you want to try a mouthpiece that will give the same comfort without the handle section give one of these a try;

http://www.walkeasy....ProductCode=T14

At only $3.50 each they are very affordable and give a wonderful airtight seal annnnd are soft on the face.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

Fimo can be worked with the same tools as wood once it is cured.

A good release agent is Vasaline.

It is less slick than most others, but it comes off much easier.

shape a solid mouthpiece, then drill it out.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

Lightgeoduck said:


> Carbon said:
> 
> 
> > OK, try this: take your pipe and wrap paper around it about 1 and 1/4 turns. Then when you are done molding slide the pipe out. Would that work?
> ...


Wax will melt - he needs parchment paper.


----------



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm going to try this with gray Sculpey. It's very firm and holds shape well. I also bake it "low and slow" at 220 for like an hour and twenty minutes or so...gets rock hard and works real nice once cooled (sanding and drilling). Always let it cool in the oven too. Just turn the oven off and let your polymer clays cool as the oven cools...less chance of cracking later. Believe me, it's worth it.

I've made this cast of characters over the last 16 years and have had to fix lots of cracks from fast cooling. Sucks.


----------

